# DC snowboards??



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey i have the Lauri 155 which i rode for the end of the season. its a great all mountain board. if you like really soft boards then maybe look towards the pbj but for all mountain it does the job well. at okemo i could bomb runs to the park, hit jumps and jibs, and butter/mess around till the lifts. the flex is about medium... some may find it a bit stiff but what can you expect from an all mountain board.

im about 5'11 and 180 pounds, and the board fits me just fine, so it should be good for you as well.

hope that helps


----------

